# January's Contest ?



## SolomonFinch (Dec 22, 2012)

I was just browsing through the submission's for Jan.'s contest and had a question... did someone submit a photo of a lemon/yellow colored betta?!
I know everyone's monitors are on different color settings. etc... but I don't think I have ever seen a freshwater fish quite that shade.
So, before I vote...is that truely a lemony fish?


----------



## fishy314 (Nov 8, 2012)

Could you copy the picture of the fish and post it here so we know which one you are talking about please?


----------



## RandomCookie (Dec 18, 2012)

Maybe we will see the fish when the results are posted?


----------

